# حلم مهندس طيران ناجح



## MostafaSobhy (5 فبراير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

​انا عضو جديد في المنتدي الكريم وحابب استفاد من خبره المهندسين ال هنا في مجال هندسة الطيران او الحياة العملية والعلمية فيه
انا تخصصي هندسة ميكانيكة هندسة شبرا كانت امنيتي ادخل قسم هندسة طيران وفضاء جامعة القاهرة لاكن ربنا ماردشي والحمد لله علي كل شئ ...ودخلت ميكانيكا لانها اقرب قسم وتخصص لهندسة الطيران الي حلمي اكون واحد من رواده في المسقبل انشاء الله
لاسف التخصص في ميكانيكا في الكلية عام مفيش مناهج تخصصيه في الطيران فالعمليه صعبة شوية اني اعتمد علي الكلية في دراستي للتخصص ..فمشيت في موضوع التعلم عن بد وعن طريق الانترنت وجمعت قدر من الكتب كتير جدا في هندسة الطيران من المنتدي هنا والمنتديات الاخري......للاسف وقف امامي بعض العقبات وحابب استفاد من خبرة حضراتكم 

اولا​ ان اللغة الانجليزية عندي متوسطة , الموضوع هيبقي صعب شوية اذاكر من كتب ومراجع معظهم ضخمة يصل عدد صفحها ل 900 صفحة وكلها انجليزي والكتب المترجمة بالعربي للاسف مش كتير ومفيهاش الدراسة العلمية والعملية الي انا منتظرها ؟ ايه الحل ؟!

ثانيا​ مفيش مشرف او داعم اقدر اعتكد عليه والجاء له في المشاكل الي هتقابلني او المواضيع ال مش فاهمها كويس من الانترنت او الكتب , الدكاترة والمعيدين الي في الكلية مش متخصصين في الايروديناميك او علوم الطيران معظمهم تبريد وتكيف الات احتراق داخلي يعني لما تقابلني مشكلة الجا لمين يساعدني في حلها او يبسطلي شرحها 

ثالثا
 الكم كبير جدا سواء الكتب او المراجع الواحد الصراحة مش عارف يبداء منين ؟! ! اهم حاجة عندي ابداء بالتدريج محاولشي اخطوا خطوة في الدراسة الي هعملها قبل خطوة تانية تكون ليها الاولوية في الترتيب والاهمية بحيث تكون المعلومات مرتبة صح واستفاد منها اكبر استفادة خصوصا ان مفيش اي مساعدة زي ماقولت قبل كدا اودراسة اكاديمية تبقي منظمة الموضوع الي همشي فيه ؟!

رابعا
الامكانيات المتاحة عندي سواء في الكلية او الامكانيات الخاصة متساعدنيش اني ابداء في مشروع عملي يكمل الجانب النظري بجانب الجانب العملي وده هدفي ان خلال الاربع سنين احط كل الخبرات والنظريات الي اكتسبتها خلال الفتره التعليمية في مشروع عملي وهو تصميم طيارة متطورة 
​ايه الي المفروض اعمله او ينصحني بيه المهندسين لكل المشاكل ده وخصوصا ان الواحد عنده طموح لاكن الواقع مش مساعد للاسف


----------



## az_3b2r_90 (2 مارس 2013)

can u plz call me


----------



## MastaMinds (5 مايو 2013)

سر النجاح في أي مجال هو أن تحبه 
بالنسبة لهندسة الطيران فمعظم كتب موادها موجودة باللغة الإنجليزية و نادرا جدا أن تجد كتب باللغة العربية..
كان هناك بعض الجهود لكتابة و ترجمة كتب الطيران من الإنجليزية إلى العربية عن طريق الكلية الهندسية العسكرية في العراق لكن هذا النشاط توقف
لدينا بعض الدكاترة الذين بدؤوا في تأليف كتب باللغة العربية في هذا المجال فهناك كتاب عن الهيليكوبتر و كتاب عن أداء الطائرات و مجموعة من 3 كتب في المحركات كلها في اللغة العربية لكنها لم تنشر في كل البلاد...
بالنسبة للمشكلة الأولى يمكنك التغلب عليها بالقراءة تدريجيا و يكون معك قاموس 

ثانيا يمكنك اختيار مجال مشترك مثلا التوربينات الغازية و محركات الطائرات تقريبا هو أكثر علم متصل بالهندسة الميكانيكية لأن المحرك الطائرة أساسا عبارة عن محرك توربيني غازي مع فروق بسيطة.
لكن تذكر دائما أنه يمكنك إكمال دراسة الماجستير في هندسة الطيران بكل سهولة
ثالثا كخطوة أولية لدخول علوم هندسة الطيران أنصحك بكتاب
Introduction to Flight By John Anderson Jr.
و هو يستخدم لغة بسيطة سهلة للقارئ تجعله يفهم الأساسيات دون الحاجة إلى مدرس (هناك كتب باللغة العربية لكني لست متأكد من وجودها مثل الأسس العلمية لصناعة نماذج الطائرات)
يمكنك تصطحاب قاموس معك في حالة احتجت إلى ترجمة..
الكتاب كبير لكنه قيم جدا و يعد رقم 1 في الطيران في العالم
رابعا إذا أردت تحقيق حلم ابدأ من الآن و لا تنتظر كنزا من السماء.. اللغة الإنجليزية ليست عقبة و الكثير كانوا يتخوفون منها و تغلبوا عليها

للمزيد من المعلومات يمكنك دخول مدونتي عن الصواريخ و القراءة في مواضيع الديناميكا الهوائية حيث حاولت أن أترجم بعض المقالات و أكتبها هناك
rocketir.blogspot.com

محبك في الله


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (29 مايو 2013)

اخى ابداء بتعلم هندسة الطيران ثم تواصل مع الاجانب لتصنيع طائرات ultralight aircraft or coter نوع سهل ممكن تعمله فى البيت ان شاء الله لكن بردو محتاجه فلوس
http://tinkersource.com/helicopters/ هنا مجموعه كتب ومخطوطات لكن بفلوس


----------

